# Wtf? Can someone explain this typing?



## she006 (Dec 16, 2013)

So I'm a MBTI ENTP 8w7 and I did a Scoionics test for the first time the other night. I did it twice, the first time I got INTP and the second time I got ENTJ. What does this mean?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

she006 said:


> So I'm a MBTI ENTP 8w7 and I did a Scoionics test for the first time the other night. I did it twice, the first time I got INTP and the second time I got ENTJ. What does this mean?


Tests for MBTI and Socionics and other typologies all have some margin of error that can be significant. This means that if you want to be sure of your type you have to do some minimum basic research into the typology you're studying, read about it, figure out how it works and which type fits you, or risk getting wrong type if you rely only on tests. 

Here's a bundle of resources to get you started: http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/116599-socionics-tests-links-resources.html#post2944681


----------

